# регулировка клавиатуры мелодии



## liggero (24 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте. Хотелось бы узнать какие требования пред'являются к клавиатуре по глубине опускания, у меня все по -разному. Аккордеону 60 лет вельтмайстер 37*80-|||-5/3.


----------



## vev (24 Мар 2017)

*liggero*,
как удобно, так и выставляйте, если подъема клапана хватает при этом для нормального звука. Кто-то любит глубокую клаву, а кому-то больше нравится короткий ход...


----------



## liggero (24 Мар 2017)

И все-таки есть ли какие-то нормы.Пример, Мастер менял материал на клапане в результате клавиша опустилась на 2мм. Играть стало неудобно. А он говорит я вам стук устранил, какие конкретно мне претензии?


----------



## vev (24 Мар 2017)

*liggero*,

ну у меня на инструментах от 9-10 до 5-6 мм. 
Мне комфортно на 6-7


----------



## glory (24 Мар 2017)

Если затрудняетесь с выбором, ориентируйтесь по грифу. Клавиатура не должна быть выше...
А если мастер после смены подушки на клапане не выровнял клавиатуру, так гоните такого мастера...


----------



## MAN (25 Мар 2017)

liggero (24.03.2017, 15:27) писал:


> И все-таки есть ли какие-то нормы?


Но это взято из советского учебника.


----------



## liggero (25 Мар 2017)

liggero писал:


> MAN написал(а):
> 
> 
> > liggero написал(а):
> ...


----------



## vev (25 Мар 2017)

*liggero*,

дык это на 60-ти летние баяны в деревне и клеят. Никто из разумных людей так свой инструмент не изуродует. Особливо учитывая вполне разумные цены на фильц с лайкой даже на том же ebay. 
Однако... не все так страшно. Регулировка все равно делается подгибанием рычагов. Чем меньше изменяется толщина фильца, тем меньше подгибать, но вот чтобы совсем не регулировать - это экзотика


----------

